# Means of subsistence for non-retirement age person?



## kerri13 (May 27, 2015)

Hello. Hoping this group can help me understand the means of subsistence requirements prior to my Visa appointment.

My scenario:
I plan to take an unpaid leave of absence from my job and stay in Italy for 1 year. I own a home in Southern Italy and want to spend an extended time in town before I retire in 5 years, when I hope to permanently relocate to my Italian home. 

My understanding is that I need an Elective Residency Visa. Through email communications I have had with an Italian Consulate, I will not be able to prove means of subsistence based on my cash savings. The Italian Consulate will only tell me that I have to prove steady income.

With my leave of absence, there is no proof of no steady income. I have sufficient cash savings to live in Italy for the 1 year. 

Request:
Please share your experience/knowledge on what the Italian Consulate will accept as proof of income for a non-retirement age person who would like a year stay in Italy.

Thanks!
KT


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

For the ER visa they want to see a figure north of 3000 euro per month in passive income per person. Income from work doesn't count because an ER visa doesn't provide working privileges in Italy, and any job you currently have won't be a job you continue to have as a resident of Italy. Passive income can include Social Security, pensions, annuities, rental income, dividends, royalties, etc. Wealth can be a partial or full substitute, but if your total wealth is only sufficient to last one year that won't be enough. Consulates are not obliged to respect the minimum monthly requirement (or wealth equivalent); they have the discretion to require more and usually do.

If your consulate wants to see a steady passive income then you could purchase an annuity, in principle. But to get an annuity with, say, a 4000 euro per month payout you'd need to spend a fairly hefty sum.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

KT, reading between the lines of your post, I can't help but wonder whether you will be able to meet the ER visa requirements in 5 years when you plan to retire. 

Have you worked that out yet?


----------



## kerri13 (May 27, 2015)

BBCWatcher - Thank you for your response. I was hoping I would hear from you. This is very helpful and much better than what I received from my brief exchanges with the Italian Consulate.


----------



## kerri13 (May 27, 2015)

accbgb - Thank you for the view and response. Fortunately, retirement is not a concern; unfortunately, it is still a few years away.


----------

